# glycerine suppositories and lower right abdominal bloating



## ebolus101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I have been using glycerine suppositories lately (not the stimulant ones) and they have been working great. The one thing though is that sometimes after I use them the tright of my abdomen kinda swells and bloats. I don't fully know if it is from the suppositories or coffee. Does anyone else get this reaction?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i use suppositories and well as other laxatives per gastro's advice.usually i have a lot of bloating. my bloat is more in the middle and on the left though. and i haven't been able to pin it on the suppositories specifically though...sorry i can't be of more help.

i have a theory (just personal--not supported by any medical proof--lol) that possibly anything--like suppositories or laxatives--that causes a somewhat forcible evacuation (not a smooth, gentle movement) might cause bloating as an after effect...???...not sure--just a guess...

i have read that some people say coffee bloats them. or any hot liquid. everybody's different. i do drink a strong cup of coffee in the morning too. it definitely helps me go.


----------



## ebolus101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for your input. I am just trying to figure out what this trigger is. Do you do anything for the bloating?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've found heat and/or massage can help relieve bloating caused by trapped gas or air.. i lay on my back, knees up, with a microwaveable heating pad on my belly, relax and breathe slowly and deeply and massage my belly through the heating pad. i focus on the part of my colon that hurts the most--where i feel the gas is trapped and the bloat is the worst. often i can actually feel something release in there and then the gas comes out.

or you can do a colon massage with or without the heating pad-- with your fingers by massaging the colon starting on the lower right hand side and slowly moving, massaging your finger tips (in a circular fashion) up the colon, over, across and down the left side.

sometimes doing my ab exercises --for my back--helps relieve bloating caused by trapped gas.

i also watch what i eat--no gassy foods or drinks (nothing carbonated etc)

some people say mint or fennel tea helps relieve their bloating although neither of them has helped me. but everybody's different so that might be worth a try if you haven't tried it already.

good luck--hope you can find some relief.


----------

